# Key Post: Belfast Break



## BlueSpud (13 Jan 2004)

I am looking to spend an overnight in Belfast in Feb or March, two adults and 2 kids under 5.  Any recommendations for good value b&b?


----------



## gollmacmorna (15 Jan 2004)

*belfast break*

Check out the Europa Hotel. Very central. Often has specials.


----------



## sueellen (15 Jan 2004)

*Re: Belfast Break*

BlueSpud,

Have a look here


----------



## aristotle (15 Jan 2004)

*Hotel in belfast*

Try our the travelodge as they are doing a great deal at the moment with rooms for £5 per night .I am heading to Cork tonight and have got a family room for 2 nights at 
8 euro per night .Not sure how they are making any money on this but its a good deal foe me .I think Friday and Sathurday nights are now booked out .I know from their websoite that they have a place in Belfast .Have a look .www.travelodge.co.uk/


----------



## sueellen (11 Sep 2004)

*Some other posts*

*BlueSpud
Registered User
Belfast B&B or hotel*

Anybody know of a good value (cheap but nice & tidy) B & B in Belfast. Myself, the wife & 2 kids (age 2 & 4) are going to spend a couple of days in Belfast & are looking for a first hand recomendation.

Thanks. 

*Jack
Unregistered User
Belfast B&B or hotel*

I don't know if you know, but South Belfast is the quietest area of Belfast (most expensive housing in this area).

Possibly might be the best area to look for a B&B... 

*astrid
Unregistered User
Belfast*

If your budget can stretch even a little bit, it would be worth paying for the McCausland Hotel. It's in the city centre and is a really pleasant place. Lovely old building but modern interior with large rooms.
Alternatively, there's a Jurys Inn in Belfast. Also well-located. 
As for B&Bs, the previous post is correct in that South Belfast is preferable to anywhere else. 

*Iano
Registered User
Jury's Inn Belfast*

I've just come back from 2 nights in Jury's Inn Belfast and it was horrendous. I found it hard to believe that it is only 3-4 years old. The rooms are very basic, and the decor is pre-historic. A portable telly was the best entertainment I could get in the hotel. The bathroom wasn't much better. The shower was faulty and they couldn't repair it properly. There was no spare loo roll so I had to watch what I used. The breakfast was dismal with hard croissants and the smallest danish pastries I have ever seen. And I paid £69 (€100) per night. It was my first and last time staying there. But I made sure to fill in the Comment card at reception!

I usually stay in the Hilton which is very nice, but the only rooms they had available this week were too expensive. You can sometime get rooms at £62 or £88 depending on what day you are staying. 

I have heard lots of good things about the McCausland but haven't tried it yet. 

*James
Unregistered User
hotel*

Iano, I find it difficult to believe your comments about Jurys as I have stayed in it lots of times and it has always been fine. 

*Iano
Registered User
Jury's*

James, maybe I am just used to better hotels. I have also stayed in the Jury's Inn in Edinburgh and it is far better than the one in Belfast. In reality there is nothing inhospitable about Jury's Inn Belfast, I just think it is very poor value for money for €100. 

*Maceface
Registered User
Days Hotel*

I recently stayed in Days Hotel which is literally around the corner from Jurys. 
Think I paid about 50euro pppn. Cheapest we could find for a half decent hotel. 
No problems at all with the place. 

*James
Unregistered User
hotel.*

Iano , you say " maybe I am just used to better hotels" !!

I will have you know I have stayed in numerous Hiltons, Radisson SAS etc in my time, as well as the likes of Dromoland castle etc. I know a little bit about staying in hotels.

As for the price you paid , it must have been the last room on a high demand night you got , or else you were ripped off. I can do nothing about that.


*Guiseppe
Registered User
WhereNI website*

Don't miss the [broken link removed]

These must be booked throught the NI tourist board, but have rates well below the norm. Most offers in the hotels are of the "2BB 1 dinner" variety. B&B's and guesthouses also shown. The NI tourist board are running a promo at the moment and the rates are excellent (and all quoted in Euro).

E.g the aforementioned Days Inn is €110 2BB 1D pps. 
Or you could stretch to McCauslands for €139 2BB 1D pps......definitely a nicer place!! 

*BlueSpud
Re: Belfast B&B or hotel*

Guys,

Thanks for the replies, I am sure I wiill fish something out of this lot.

BlueSpud.


----------



## sueellen (11 Sep 2004)

*Some other posts*

*touristfromdublin
Unregistered User
First visit to Belfast*

My girlfriend and I are visiting Belfast this weekend and wondered if anyone has any tips on what tourist sights a first time visitor to the city should see.

Are there any "must do" touristy things AAM-ers can recommend? A brochure I got from the NITB mentioned black cabs tours where a registered tour guide cabbie will show you round the city sights for an hour.. including visits to things like murals. Has anyone done one of these tours? What are they like? Are they very "heavy" and serious, focusing on the troubles and history?

Also, is it safe enough to park in multi-story/pay car parks there (having a car with a southern reg.)?

Any tourist tips would be appreciated. 

*Maceface
Registered User
Re: First visit to Belfast*

We didn't go on one of those Black Cab Tours, instead just went for a walk around the areas ourselves. I know someone who did one and said it was really good, but it depends on whether you want to spend the money just to feel a bit safer.

The only real touristy thing we done there was travel to the Giants Causeway. Apart from that, it was a case of walking the city.
We stayed in the Days Hotel which is pretty much in the center (a few mins walk) and has its own free car park.

As for parking in the multistories- my girlfriend was really apprehensive about going in our car, but there really is nothing to worry about. It is all hype as far as I saw.


*Ceist Beag
Registered User
Re: First visit to Belfast*

I'm always surprised when I hear people who have never been to Belfast before asking questions like 'will my car be safe' and such but to be fair I guess the only time you hear about Belfast on the news is when something like a car being set on first or such has happened! But to be honest Belfast is a lovely city and the multi-story car parks are as safe there as they are here (and only slightly less expensive!!). Personally I would just take a walk around the city, it's mainly a shopping city, not a heck of a lot of sightseeing to do! 

*Leslie
Unregistered User
First visit to Belfast*

If you are parking your car on a street it is probably best to NOT park it in an area where there are lots of Union Jack flags or red, white & blue kerbstones about.

I have heard in the media of cars & vehicles with southern plates being attacked in the past when left in these areas.

I've never heard of any being attacked anywhere else or in multi-storey car parks. 

*JK
Unregistered User
Belfast*

There are indeed places worth visiting in Belfast.

City Centre...Good shopping, Royal Avenue is the main street and has all the usual outlets. There is a large mall on Royal Avenue, also worth a visit.

The Waterfront Hall is one of the countries newest and most modern concert venues. Check out whats on.

Cave Hill has magnificent views of the city and a zoo (maybe not the best time of year).

In the city my favourite area is around Queens University. You have the lovely Botanic Gardens and its victorian glasshouse nearby. 
Its also a good area for nightlife (as always around a student area). Good pubs abound the area, and good restaurants. 
The Ulster Museum is in that area too, also worth a visit for the Armada artefacts.

The Crown Bar (opposite the Europa Hotel) is a magnificently preserved victorian pub. Well worth a visit.

Have a look here: 

Enjoy it...its a great wee city! 

*touristfromdublin
Unregistered User
thanks*

Thanks everyone for the advice! I'm looking forward to my trip even more now. The Crown Bar is definitely on my itinerary! 

*Denis
All  Giants Causeway*

Presently considering a visit to the Giants Causeway next week & staying perhaps a night or two up that part of the country. Was never up that end before, Belfast being the furthest.
Would anyone have any suggestions where to stay or indeed where else to visit or see around that particular coastline?
I'll be bringing wife & children to keep me company! 

*B Mills
Unregistered User
north antrim*

I haven't visited the Giants Causeway yet. I believe it requires nerves of steel to cross over the Carrickarede Rope bridge, also in the area. Maybe sampling something from the nearby Bushmills Distillery would do the job.

By all accounts, the North Antrim coast is beautiful. Check out a NITB type website. However, wasn't it the Giants Causeway which caused Samuel Johnson to declare that it: "Was worth seeing, yes; but not worth going to see." 

*zag
Administrator
Re: north antrim*

Giants Causeway can be worth the visit. The actual bit they use for publicity is reasonably boring (as in, you kow *exactly* what it looks like before you get there) and small, but there are some pretty impressive cliffs nearby made out of the same type of formation - these are well and truly cool.

When we were there (about 10 years ago) they had mis-described the cliffside walks somewhat. The 5 mile circular walk was actually 5 miles one way and 5 miles back again along the top of the cliffs, so that kind of made it a 10 mile walk in my books. Just one to be aware of if the kids aren't into overly long walks.

I am pretty sure Bushmills is quite nearby and is probably worth a visit if you appreciate whiskey. There is also a steam railway (in Bushmills ?) somewhere in the vicinity. Also a castle collapsing into the sea somewhere along that coast. Sorry I can't remember the name. Almost anything managed by The National Trust should be worth a visit.

Enjoy.

z 

*Cuchulainn
Unregistered User
giants causeway*

 bushmills is well worth a visit. there is a charge but you get a whiskey at the end of tour. And if you'r not driving you can take a 'test' of about 16 sips of different whiskeys. Jameson alway comes out tops, apparantly. Sammy was absolutely spot on, worth seeing but-----.
Carrick-a -rede rope bridge is hairy and not for the faint hearted but can be closed on windy days. If you return by the glens of antrim can be beautiful as can the coast road all the way round but the M2 motorway north of belfast is shocking fast( and wide) by southern standards. Well worth a visit is the ulster folk and transport museum on the Bangor road. They have old trains and railway engines and even a Howth tram, and you can get on board no problem. If you have never been - don't miss!!!
Enjoy. ps If you are looking for somewhere to stay a little bit upmarket - Galgorm House Hotel near Antrim is recommended. Not that expensive either if I can remember. 

*annn
Unregistered User
Northern Ireland*

Going to spend 5 nights in driving around Northern Ireland.
Can anyone recommend places to go/see. We will probably spend one night in Belfast, and then drive around the coast to Antrim??
Have heard that the antrim coastline is very scenic.

Also, has anyone been to the large shopping outlet centre near Belfast, and would you recommend it?

Thanks for any advice 

*Ceist Beag
Frequent poster
Re: Northern Ireland*

Hi ann, a couple of things to recommend. Obvious ones being the Giants Causeway (allow at least 4-6 hours for this and bring some lunch!) and the Carrigareed (sp!) rope bridge. Also worth visiting are Portstewart for the beach (the longest in Ireland I believe), Bushmills for the distillery and Ballycastle as its just a lovely wee town! Everything on the north Antrim coast is within a short drive of each other so you can take things nice and easy - just like the locals do! Never been to the shopping outlet tho. 

*Cuchulainn
Unregistered User
norn iron*

Mourne mountains, Newcastle and Tollymore forest park, Silent valley outside Kilkeel Beautiful. Also ulster folk and transport museum outside belfast on Bangor road. Absolutely brilliant.  

*okidoki987
Frequent poster
Re: BELFAST*

If you are in Dublin go into the Northern Ireland Tourist Board's office in Nassau Street, they have all the special offers from the Hotels and it costs nothing to get them to book it for you.


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Friartuck
Retail Centres in Belfast - how to get to them?*

hi all, 

I'm looking to go the following retail parks:

Boucher Road Retail Park, Boucher Crescent, 
Off Boucher Road, Belfast
BT12 6HR

And/Or

Newtownabbey Retail Park
Belfast
BT37 9UL

I want to get to a Matalan shop before Christmas. I will be getting the train up to Belfast from Dublin, but can anyone advise me where these retail parks are in Belfast? Is it taxi-able, or should I try and get a bus?

Many thanks 

*EvilDoctorK
Frequent poster
Re: Retail Centres in Belfast - how to get to them?*

The first one "Boucher Road" would be closer to the city centre - looks like it's just off the Lisburn Road in South Belfast

No idea about buses but it wouldn't be too long a Taxi Journey - the other store you mention is a bit further out to the North of the city centre

I guess you might be influenced by what other shops would be in the retail parks - can't help you there I'm afraid.



*Friartuck*

Thanks a mill Doc, much appreciated. must try and find a list of shops in both if I can and then decide.

thanks again.


----------



## madunphy (23 Mar 2006)

Hi,

For those looking to get away up north, but want more than just a hotel room, check out this selfcatering cottage http://www.irishcottagetorent.com/. Its a lovely renovated cottage, within striking distance (by car) of Belfast. A great place to relax in. We had a great weekend there recently.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Bluebean (24 Mar 2006)

Madunphy, what sort of price did you pay for the weekend?  Looks like a nice pad!


----------

